# Coke bottle cartoon bombs!



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

This is a very quick, fun little project I did yesterday evening after dinner.:googly:

I am an incurable pack rat(as many haunters seem to be) and am constantly seeing things that "I could possibly use someday!" (much to the amused dismay of my fiance!)

This was the case a few months ago when Wal-mart was selling these funny little round bottles of coke, as soon as I saw them I thought "Wow those totally look like classic cartoon bombs!" and ever since then I've had this completely irrational desire to turn one of those innocent little bottles into a fake bomb like you would see in the cartoons...

An unsuspecting coke bottle, some hammer finish spray paint, a piece of twine, some paints for the fuse and to add rust and... 
Well here it is!









Side by side.









And everything you need to make a convincing cartoon bomb!









I think these would go great in a pirate themed scene, or any number of other scenes.

They are cheap, you get to drink the coke, and are super quick and easy to make! Wal-marts here in CO are currently selling the same kind of bottles with american idol labels and I'm guessing it's a nation wide thing?
Anyhow thought I'd share.

I know, I'm a total nerd!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If I had a Coke bottle with an American Idol label on it, I'd spray paint it, too

I love this! It's a simple idea with a whole lot of potential, like Halloween-themed Christmas ornaments as well as cartoon bombs.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Great Idea!!..


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I bought a few of those just yesterday thinking I would do the same thing - you beat me to it! Yours look great!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, these are so fun!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Ya'll are lucky, we don't have those down here, But you did a great job on those Volscalkur, they really do look like cartoon bombs!!!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

They look awesome! You could flip it over and have the start of a nice little mache skull!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

howlin mad jack said:


> Ya'll are lucky, we don't have those down here, But you did a great job on those Volscalkur, they really do look like cartoon bombs!!!


Keep checking Jack, they've made it to the MS coast so they may be heading your way.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Bet "Coke" never saw that coming when they designed those bottles. Nice job!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You get an A+ on your "pack rat" report. Nice job, Now, where is that darn road runner.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

They carry them at Walmart here. Usually in a bin by the check out, not by the soda.
My brother flips them over and stacks them in a pile to look like cannonballs for his pirate theme.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Love this idea!
Something new to fill my crates labeled, "ACME"


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great idea. I have seen these at Walmart too....hubby was just playing with a few last night but I made him put them down. I think he may have to go back now and get a few. Thanks for making me see the potential in these.


----------



## Tinman (Jul 5, 2007)

Love the idea! its like something out of Spy vs. Spy or Boris and Natasha.
" But here, cleverly disguised as a bomb, is a bomb." -Bullwinkle
I'll have to get some of these bottles and make a few.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

An excellent creative idea, looks awesome


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Spy Vs. Spy!

I wanna stick them in my bra! $2 for WalMart implants! and sweet, too!


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the great feedback!
This is such a fun little project too! Glad I'm not the only one that had ulterior motives for these!



debbie5 said:


> Spy Vs. Spy!
> 
> I wanna stick them in my bra! $2 for WalMart implants! and sweet, too!


LMAO thats great! If wal-mart offered implants I'm sure they would look just like that! guess you get what you pay for huh? 

Well here is the latest coke bottle creation I built tonight. Cardboard, some paint and wire and you've got yourself an M67 frag grenade!:jol:


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is the cardboard cut and hot glued into the shape for the top:









Here is the bottle and the top spray painted with the wire bent into a ring and a pin:









And hot glued together and painted with green and brown leaving random patches of the "metal" showing through:









I think next time I'll use something besides cardboard for the top since it looks like... well cardboard. But other then that it turned out rather well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, V! Who'da thunk you could have so much fun with some round Coke bottles?


----------



## Cowbell (May 3, 2010)

Wow. Great idea.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

I just saw the same bottles in a 6 pack with some kind of sports drink in them at Big Lots for $4. So a little cheaper.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never seen bottles like that around here. You've turned them into some cool items. Just don't leave a bunch in your car parked in Times Square.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice job, V! Who'da thunk you could have so much fun with some round Coke bottles?


Thanks Roxy! LOL yep I'm having to much fun with these, and I've got more ideas! :smileton:



Cowbell said:


> Wow. Great idea.


Thanks Cowbell!



Dark Star said:


> I just saw the same bottles in a 6 pack with some kind of sports drink in them at Big Lots for $4. So a little cheaper.


Thanks Dark Star! I'll have to check that out! 
That's the only thing i don't like about the coke bottles- they cost a freaking $1.00. If I get soda I usually buy a 2liter of the cheap stuff for $0.83. kinda pains me to buy so much less for more $$ just for the bottle! (I'm cheap)



Spooky1 said:


> I've never seen bottles like that around here. You've turned them into some cool items. Just don't leave a bunch in your car parked in Times Square.


I just started seeing them around here last Christmas, I'm sure they are slowly making their way across the nation... like a quite alien take over!:ninja:
Thanks!
LOL nope don't plan on leaving any in my car anywhere! 
Wonder what they would say at the airport? 

I think one of the next ones i make will be a duel purpose prop/container that you can drink out of- cause how cool would it be to have a grenade sitting on your desk, then unscrew the cap and start drinking out of it...:googly:


----------

